# nouveau cerfa



## zaza42 (23 Décembre 2022)

*Bonjour, qui a deja rempli le nouveau CERFA renouvellement car je ne comprends pas la partie 17 .Merci*


----------



## Nanou91 (23 Décembre 2022)

Bah il suffit de répondre aux questions
Qu'est ce qui vous pose problème ?


----------



## zaza42 (23 Décembre 2022)

on parle des enfants deja en garde ou ceux en exceptionnelles    pour concernant les enfants que vous souhaitez accueillir


----------



## zaza42 (23 Décembre 2022)

les périodes d accueils ne sont plus notifié sur agrément,?


----------



## Nanou91 (23 Décembre 2022)

il n'y a plus de restriction d'âge.
Donc on précise pour combien d'enfants on veut être agréée "au quotidien", qu'on en ait déjà en accueil ou pas, qu'on soit au complet ou pas.
On détaille ce que l'on souhaite avoir comme nombre de places, si on souhaite faire des dépannages, combien d'enfants max on aura sous notre responsabilité avec les nôtres de moins de 11 ans.
En fait, il faut juste expliquer ce qu'on souhaite faire.


----------



## zaza42 (26 Décembre 2022)

merci pour réponse mais sur nouvelle attestations d agréments est il toujours notifié les accueils jours ,péri et nuit?


----------



## Nanou91 (26 Décembre 2022)

@zaza42
ça, je pense que chaque département doit rédiger son truc comme il veut..
Je viens de recevoir mon renouvellement....
ça ressemble à ça.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (26 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour Le cerfa et la notification d'agrément sont deux choses distinctes.

les ass.mats souhaitant accueillir en jours et horaires atypiques doivent cocher les cases sur le cerfa et ensuite l'attestation d'agrément doit indiquer cette possibilité.  Si ce n'est pas le cas c'est que ce n'est pas autorisé. 
Même si les CD ou puers disent que ce n'est pas nécessaire,  c'est faux.  L'attestation d'agrément doit mentionner la possibilité d'accueil en horaires atypiques, ce n'est pas une option.


----------



## zaza42 (4 Janvier 2023)

Merci pour les réponses donc sur les nouveaux agréments il n est plus notifié agrément de nuit remplacé par horaires atypiques,?


----------



## Nanou91 (4 Janvier 2023)

je pense que chaque département a son modèle d'agrément, où ils précisent les choses un peu à leur manière.
Moi dans l'Essonne c'est la photo que j'ai mise plus haut.


----------



## zaza42 (4 Janvier 2023)

Avant notifié peri , journée, nuit mais sur les nouveaux agréments non


----------



## zaza42 (4 Janvier 2023)

les horaires en journée SONT 6h 21h?SUR LE NOUVEAU CERFA HORAIRES  ATYPIQUES AVANT 8H?


----------



## Nanou91 (4 Janvier 2023)

@zaza42 
Avant c'était 7h/20h, maintenant c'est 8/18


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (4 Janvier 2023)

Non il n'y a qu'un seul cerfa, valable pour tous les départements,  puisque ce cerfa est national. À rappelle aux cds qui souhaiteraient arranger ou déranger les choses.😉


----------



## nounou ohana (4 Janvier 2023)

moi  je ne comprends plus rien, j'ai fait modifier mon agrément il y a quelques mois, je commence le matin avant 8h et la puéricultrice le fait très bien elle a mon planning. Sur mon agrément il n'y a rien qui me parle d'horaire.. çà fait juste mention de mon cap.


----------



## B29 (5 Janvier 2023)

@nounou ohana 
Sur mon nouvel agrément, la seule chose qui est noté c'est : 
Agrément 4 places
L'adresse de mon domicile 
Et valable du...... au.....
Regardez le cerfa que vous avez rempli.
Si c'est l'ancien 7h/20h
Le nouveau 8h/18h.
Si vous accueillez des enfants avant ces horaires, il faut faire une demande de modification d'agrément pour passer en horaires atypiques.


----------



## zaza42 (5 Janvier 2023)

merci pour les réponses ,je vais faire mon renouvellement et je voudrais savoir si certaine ont déjà reçu les agréments avec les nouvelles notifications?


----------



## nounou ohana (5 Janvier 2023)

@B29 alors je sais que ce n'est pas bien mais je ne garde pas de copie de ce que j'envoie au CG... du coup je n'ai aucune idée du cerfa utilisé. mon premier agrément date de 2009 mon dernier renouvellement de 2019 mais je vais faire un email et demander.


----------



## Nanou91 (5 Janvier 2023)

@nounou ohana 
Le cerfa est en double exemplaire dont le 2° autocopiant est à conserver.


----------



## B29 (5 Janvier 2023)

@nounou ohana 
Si votre dernier renouvellement date de 2019, vous avez rempli le Cerfa numéro 4 donc horaire 7h/20 h.


----------

